# possible fight



## ilovemybull (Jun 25, 2012)

when we took Marley over to my aunt's house, the whole family thought she was cute an everything but the next day she said if we take her over there again, they will let there dog loose on her. they have a 1 year old Great Pyranees. my question is if this showdown happens, would mine be able to stand up for herself, against one of those kind of dogs? i mean i don't want a fight but if we forget down the road an they happen to see us walking by with her an turn Ceasar loose would she be able to defend herself?
this is her a couple days ago, the vet dated her between 3-4 months cause she said something bout her having all her adult front teeth? an she is a pit cause she has a slight underbite?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

WTF ??? you AUNT said this? I would 1. Not bring my dog over to there house again I dont see how you can forget this and bring her there again ? Not everyone is ok with other dogs at there place I know here other then planned visits from pups and my dad and his pom { who is from out of town} no other dogs are welcome at my place. I dont feel I should have to lock my dogs up for someone elses dog to visit here. So respect your Aunts property and ask permission and if that is her answer DONT BRING HIM. Your question is absolute idiotic to me im sorry if that is rude, but can your dog defend himself if this happens???? who can tell ? At this age against a full grown one I highly doubt it. but honestly who would want to set there dog up in that situation to have to defend themselves? I hope you are responsible enough to not set your dog up in situations like that EVER.

Also the underbite making her a pit??? is ridiculous an underbite of any sense is a fault , it does not make it a certain breed. If that was so there are a ton of EB's out there who should be pits then. 

if you don't have the papers the dog is a mutt or mix breed , there is NO way to tell purity or what breeds even are in her.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

If this showdown happens? It sounds like you want it to happen. Honestly I have to agree with post from above. Putting your dog in a dangerous situation is idiotic and its sad that your aunt would "let her dog out" on another dog let alone a puppy. Please, for your dogs sake dont take your dog over there anymore.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I said this in your other thread, you don't have pedigree papers, so you have no clue what the dog is...the pup is a cute mutt (meaning dog of unknown origin or a mix breed). Just love the puppy for what it is - a black adorable pup! You will never KNOW what breed(s) make up your puppy. Please stop looking for ways to "officially" call it a "pit bull." 

I completely agree with every thing that was said above. I honestly can't believe you asked this question. Please don't be dumb and actually bring this puppy over to your Aunt's house. You are there to protect your dog! And if that means keeping it safe by leaving at your house while visiting your Aunt, so be it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

How bout you be responsible enough to keep your dog away from your crazy family that will just let their dog out on yours......If a showdown happens a large dog will kill your puppy. So how bout you not set your dog up for failure.

I am not even sure what you are talking about saying that if you forget and walk by?? What they are going to send their dog off their property to attack yours?? Call the cops, their dog will be killed and they go to jail..

She is not a pit, shes a mutt. Your vet is an idiot and should loose his license because under bites happen in ALL BREEDS.....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm with everyone else on this.. don't put your pup in this situation to begin with. And with an aunt like yours, I wouldn't go around there anymore either. Also, it sounds like your vet needs to go back to school, or at least read up on the breed standard a bit b/c he/she is a complete idiot! The underbite means nothing more than the dog has an underbite. Also, if she's got her adult teeth already, then she's well over 3-4 months old! Maybe you should sit back and take some notes as well.


----------



## ilovemybull (Jun 25, 2012)

no i mean like i kinda have a disorder so i don't remember stuff alot i was talking about like a year or so down the road an we walk by there house an they let it out thinkin we are comming over. but no ima try to remember not to take it over to her house. i don't want her to become agressive since the one's around here do attack people an i wanna have one that is a nice an calm one. an i don't want her put to sleep an fines. i didn't know if the GP breed is agressive like the PBs cause the GP my gf has they get along great but they are both females an the one her aunt has is a male.


----------



## ilovemybull (Jun 25, 2012)

i am ladypit lol cause i don't really know that much about em. the only one i've been around is my friends 2 year old male Zoe an he is the coolest an friendliest one i've seen "after he gets to know you don't wanna fight".


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Whether Pyranese are aggressive or not is not relevant. If the dog itself has been raised to be aggressive, it will be.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't think its worth it!! If that had been my puppy, I would have loaded her up right then and taken her home and never brought her back. If you do take her, you are setting that poor adorable puppy up to fail. You are taking a chance that if a fight does break out that she will be killed. On top of that she can't be finished with her shots so, what if the dog is carrying something?? D: Totally not worth the risk.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

My advise to you is you should begin correctly researching. Look up how to properly care for a dog. What's acceptable and what's not when owning a dog. How to train the dog basic commands and how to correct her behavior. If you think your dog is a bulldog look up methods that will help you in the future. How to deal with dog aggression, how to socialize, and proper ways to exercise. It sounds like you haven't done any of that and you should start right a way. You're responsible for that dog. As an owner you must protect and prevent. Forgetting simple information like not to walk by certain houses tells me that maybe you're not ready for a dog. There is going to be way more stuff you are going to have to remember about your dog. So you better work on your memory.


----------



## Boz14 (May 20, 2009)

I think your best bet is to give the dog to someone that is responsible because you obviously are not! how could you even think to ask such a STUPID QUESTION? you obviously want this to happen and I feel bad for your innocent dog. I dont think you should even be allowed on this forrum *BAN BAN BAN BAN*
PEOPLE LIKE YOU GIVE OUR DOGS A BAD REPUTATION.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Boz14 said:


> I think your best bet is to give the dog to someone that is responsible because you obviously are not! how could you even think to ask such a STUPID QUESTION? you obviously want this to happen and I feel bad for your innocent dog. I dont think you should even be allowed on this forrum *BAN BAN BAN BAN*
> PEOPLE LIKE YOU GIVE OUR DOGS A BAD REPUTATION.


If you ban everyone who maybe asked a stupid question or didnt know , how would they then learn? you cant take dogs from people so best is to try and educate them. If they leave here learning nothing and have nowhere to turn for advice where will that leave there dog? Most likely to be seen in the media down the road where there dog effects us all ..... best to put up with dumb questions and turn it around so they can learn from it vs ban them .


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

ilovemybull said:


> when we took Marley over to my aunt's house, the whole family thought she was cute an everything but the next day she said if we take her over there again, they will let there dog loose on her. they have a 1 year old Great Pyranees. my question is if this showdown happens, would mine be able to stand up for herself, against one of those kind of dogs? i mean i don't want a fight but if we forget down the road an they happen to see us walking by with her an turn Ceasar loose would she be able to defend herself?
> this is her a couple days ago, the vet dated her between 3-4 months cause she said something bout her having all her adult front teeth? an she is a pit cause she has a slight underbite?


You are the PERFECT EXAMPLE of the type of person who shouldn't own this breed. 
Come on...what kind of question is that??????????


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

If you'd like, I'll rent you my dog, I'm secure she will eat through the hind end of that thing, stop, take A rest, and Finnish in good form.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

william williamson said:


> If you'd like, I'll rent you my dog, I'm secure she will eat through the hind end of that thing and Finnish in good form.


fixed your sentence there for ya


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

zohawn said:


> fixed your sentence there for ya


Actually, my implication is this. I've seen, and probably A few here have too, dogs that will kind of lay into A lull and take some punishment may be catching air, thinking, who knows, then go into A fritz and clean the house.
I've seen A few BOS get that for doing that.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

william williamson said:


> Actually, my implication is this. I've seen, and probably A few here have too, dogs that will kind of lay into A lull and take some punishment may be catching air, thinking, who knows, then go into A fritz and clean the house.
> I've seen A few BOS get that for doing that.


you know your dogs more than i do, lol, and yours may do that if they got into another pit dog but the op said it was a pyranees and because of that i wouldnt give it 5 minutes.

with all that soft fur, though, i bet it would make a great rug oke:oke:oke:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I've been in personal situations, way waaaay 30+ years back, when I first got into pits, A Rhodesian ridgeback, getting his 90# arse handed to him by A 40 # female, A large rangy wolf hybrid, similar situation.
The best, like on the scale of A 10 on 10, 5 gold stars,,,

It was A warm hope mills day, 'old boy went to Fairmont to look up some charger parts at A junkyard. As with any junkyard their was the junkyard dog. He was A big 'old cuss, 185# of bull mastiff. The 2 puerto ricans who owned the junkyard he ruled thought he was king.
Well, ' ol boy he moseys on into the yard, the dog comes out A bellerin his authority. 'Ol boy, him one of those that's cast his lot into the game box A many A time rolls his eyes. 
One of the owners comes out and proceeds to comment without being obliged to talk about that "dog killer" as he put it. He set his hat to bragging, " oh this one time" and " oh this other time". 'Ol boy politely ask him what the caliber of his foes were, the owner tells him how folks drop strays off, and they come through the gate to eat their "monsters" food. Which they feed him right close to the gate. Well, 'Ol boy, yeah, he games dogs. Yet he knows what the unwritten rules are for being A respected owner/handler of A gladiator is. 
Now 'Ol boy is irked, that just burn him raw. He sets his mind to what we often call "the lesson".
He strolls through their yard, he finds him A bait of goods he'd like, and since he's on his scoot he can't haul it. So he ask the fellers if'n they'd deliver the stuff for A fee? Of course they would, as he's walking out the gate he nods to the junkyard dog, says matter'o factly, bring your dog, I got A mutt 1/2 his size that needs A good arse kicking, maybe their dog will straighten him out, so it's set.
It came on to dusk, and he hears A truck lurch to A halt in his front yard. He puts his dog, "General Lee" on the porch and tells him to lay down and mind his business.
Ol boy strolls off the deck to the road, they unload the fenders and bumper for his 69 charger, small talkin, they shake. 
He turns to walk away, and with A leering grin, turns back and says, "oh, 'bout that dog matter, the General is ready". Well, them 2 brothers, they get to laughing, " das A small dohg meng".
So, Ol boy calls General from off'n the porch and him being the collective dog he is, ya see, the General, he's cooled the jets on many A dog.
He strolls matter'o fact to stand by his master. One of the brothers smiles and unites the rope holding the bull mastiff to the tow boom. They tell him to get the "pobrecito" meaning poor little one in Spanish.
That big dog Bails off the truck, landing dead on top of Lee. Grips him by the back of the head, not neck, not scruff, whole head, and gives him several viscous shakes, like the ones he'd given to all the dead dogs of his past. 
It was heinous by appearance, and of course, the mastiff owners they were giggling as their dog tosses and releases Lee. Ol boy, he's cool about it, he says almost non chalantly, alright General, goto work. Well, when the General turned around, it was obvious to the mastiff owners something was wrong, their dog stiffened, the general, like so many true pits, he starts to squeal, from A guttural whine amping up to A chesty baying. He sets into that big dog, right into A shoulder and in A shake and the drop of A hat he has some fur and draws fluid. In less than A blink he reaches way up and grabs just under the jaw, where their ain't all that scruffy protection and goes to work. 
That big old dog finally shakes him off and dives up into the truck cowering under the boom.
Them 2 brothers reached to drag that dog off to finish the rout and he bit at them. One being bit, the other scared of the snarling mass, they look mortified at Ol boy, and ask him to help them get that dog off' the truck, he looks down at the General and says, "Lee, git the dog". 
He bailed up on one side, that mastiff bails out the other and takes off running down the dirt road.
Them 2 brothers, still in shock, pile up into their truck, back up to turn around, heading in the opposite direction of the mastiff.
Ol boy tells them they are going the wrong way, they morbidly look at him and tell him, that's not their dog anymore.
General Lee is A real dog, this is A real event, as are the others I've acquired in my 33 years of pits. Lee was about 65#, some say he wasn't all the way game, yet he was an educating roll dog, which on any yard, that's your most important tool next to diet.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Boz14 said:


> I think your best bet is to give the dog to someone that is responsible because you obviously are not! how could you even think to ask such a STUPID QUESTION? you obviously want this to happen and I feel bad for your innocent dog. I dont think you should even be allowed on this forrum *BAN BAN BAN BAN*
> PEOPLE LIKE YOU GIVE OUR DOGS A BAD REPUTATION.


its learning were here to teach the ones that don't know.
Thats like saying you should be banned for posting that answer. 
Quit riding em. It wasn't a stupid question, he came here and asked a question to learn. Would you rather have em not ask the question and have something happen or have em ask the question and have the risk of a fight taken away...
Geeeezze...SMH


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

william williamson said:


> I've been in personal situations, way waaaay 30+ years back, when I first got into pits, A Rhodesian ridgeback, getting his 90# arse handed to him by A 40 # female, A large rangy wolf hybrid, similar situation.
> The best, like on the scale of A 10 on 10, 5 gold stars,,,
> 
> It was A warm hope mills day, 'old boy went to Fairmont to look up some charger parts at A junkyard. As with any junkyard their was the junkyard dog. He was A big 'old cuss, 185# of bull mastiff. The 2 puerto ricans who owned the junkyard he ruled thought he was king.
> ...


good post, as always! Size doesn't matter, its the mind set and "gameness" of the dog. A dog that won't quit will beat any size dog that will quit once the going gets tough... 
Good post buddy


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

william williamson said:


> I've been in personal situations, way waaaay 30+ years back, when I first got into pits, A Rhodesian ridgeback, getting his 90# arse handed to him by A 40 # female, A large rangy wolf hybrid, similar situation.
> The best, like on the scale of A 10 on 10, 5 gold stars,,,
> 
> It was A warm hope mills day, 'old boy went to Fairmont to look up some charger parts at A junkyard. As with any junkyard their was the junkyard dog. He was A big 'old cuss, 185# of bull mastiff. The 2 puerto ricans who owned the junkyard he ruled thought he was king.
> ...


:goodpost: awesome story. and i can tell, u got a whole lot more to tell. true to the saying "its not the size of the dog in the fight that matters, but the size of the fight in the dog." truly written about the APBT.:clap:


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

My guess.. You too, should also invest in a Mountain Lion


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

A man rolls into town, it had been A long time in the dust bowl, drilling on an oil rig. In tow was his trusty meal ticket. A 40# meal ticket. He had drank til he was drunk in the last town and gambled away his check. 
Low on fuel he rolls into A town he'd never been in. As he went up the dirt road of central nowhere USA he noticed only one dog. a big yeller cuss the size he'd never seen. 
So he saunters into the saloon and has A cool beer and makes small talk. He says matter'o factly, that the only dog he'd seen was that big yeller fella.
The bartender tells him, that's the only dog in town, that the yeller hount had kilt 'em all.
Now the cowboy driller, knowing from his long romance with being pulled from Poverty by his dog he asked the folk in the bar if'n they'd like to see the big boy whupped. To his surprise they all guffawed. He didn't get it.
The patrons of the saloon all gathered on the porch as the cowboy driller goes on to his 'old 49 ford and gets his dog.
He puts him down in front of the yeller hount, and his dog lights into it. The big dog reaches down, clamps on the game dogs neck, shuts his jaws and the cowboy hears the pop. His dog goes limp. He smacks his leg with his cowboy hat and they all walk back Ito the saloon.
Down and depressed he orders A beer. He's mulling the whole thing over to hisself and finally ask, "where do I get A dog like that"?
The bartender says to 'im,,, " don't rightly know where here'bouts you can get one. My uncle sent 'im to me A few years ago from Africa. The dangdest thing though, he gets this scruff of hair around his neck that we gotta shave every so often".
That's from memory of A story in A Richard Stratton book. I like it.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Bwahahahahahahahhahaha. I LOVE that!!!!!! WW, you have just made my night!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Then I have lived A good day.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Aw sweet. (Blushing)

So what else you got? I LOVE reading your stories!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I'll come up with something. I've got one in VP I can't post on the main page. Are you A member?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

william williamson said:


> I'll come up with something. I've got one in VP I can't post on the main page. Are you A member?


POST IT! lol You can help the rest of us have a good night if they cant read it


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

:hammer:


william williamson said:


> I'll come up with something. I've got one in VP I can't post on the main page. Are you A member?


No unfortunately not, but I wish I were now though!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

ames said:


> POST IT! lol You can help the rest of us have a good night if they cant read it


I would definitely be banned. It's that bad///good!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That's what PMs are for WWII! You can post it in your own section... you've got permissions to post whatever you see fit in your section with little regard to the rules. Dave made you the exception lol.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Yes,,,PM, I'll PM it to them.

Koej, I sent it to you in PM.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

william williamson said:


> I would definitely be banned. It's that bad///good!


haha I figured, I meant post it in VIP for the rest of us to read  lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

ames said:


> haha I figured, I meant post it in VIP for the rest of us to read  lol


:goodpost:


----------

